# what was the best russian fighter of ww2



## jrk (Aug 9, 2005)

in my opinion the yak 3 was the best.

on the 14th of july 1944 18 yak 3s met 30 german fighters and destroyed 15 for only the loss of one yak.

the normandy-niemen group changed from yak 9s to yak 3s and scored the last 99 of their 273 victories in these machines.


----------



## Glider (Aug 10, 2005)

I would go for the Lagg 7. mainly because it was faster and with a heavy armament. With 3 x 20mm it could take on anything and its speed of around 425mph was as good as most.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Aug 10, 2005)

Glider said:


> I would go for the Lagg 7. mainly because it was faster and with a heavy armament. With 3 x 20mm it could take on anything and its speed of around 425mph was as good as most.



Do you mean the La-7?


----------



## Glider (Aug 10, 2005)

Yup. I will now go and hang my head in shame, a pretty dumb oversight.


----------



## JCS (Aug 10, 2005)

I'd say either the Yak 3 or La7


----------



## Glider (Aug 10, 2005)

Make your choice, its a bit like saying the best fighter in the BOB was either the 109 or the Spitfire.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Aug 10, 2005)

Glider said:


> Yup. I will now go and hang my head in shame, a pretty dumb oversight.



No need to, for the Germans consistently said LaGG in the combat claims.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd say La-7. Would prefer a Yak-9 though.


----------



## GregP (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi JCS,

Just curious. Since you posted a reply about the Yak-3 and La-7, why did you post a picture of Fiat G-55s?

Not complaining, just curious ... nevermind, it is a signature!

Call me stupid ... no, just kidding ...

- Greg


----------



## kiwimac (Aug 14, 2005)

Yak 9


----------



## Chocks away! (Aug 14, 2005)

La-7 all the way. Fly it in Il-2 Sturmovic and you'll see. (Well why not Lol) It might not be as fun to fly as a Yak-3, but it's tougher and mor heavily armed. Just as i thought. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 18, 2005)

we tend to try not to bais opinions of aircraft like that on flight sims, no matter how accurate they are........


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 18, 2005)

Not a Mig-3, maybe a Yak- 9


----------

